# Official Colorado Bike to Work Week Thread



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Next week is Colorado Bike To Work Week. Post your stories here.

Paul


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

paul2432 said:


> Next week is Colorado Bike To Work Week. Post your stories here.
> 
> Paul


Will do. Hopefully the weather will be nice. My plan now is to ride from Broomfield to basically Centennial Airport. 32 miles if I remember correctly. Should be fun. Folks in the office think I'm nuts already. This just confirms it.:thumbsup:

I will only do it on the Wednesday - not every day.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Every week is bike to work week . . . for me.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Every week is bike to work week . . . for me.


I guess I'm preaching to the choir here. I ride in year round as well (at least a day or two a week).

Anyway . . . on the ride in this morning (Monday) I saw about the same amount of people as usual. At my work it seems a few more people are riding in, which I guess makes sense given that we have been aggressively promoting BTWD here.

Paul


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

yup, wed is amature day!
i'll have to take advantage of the free swag at REI but i might get in before they open.

might do a 'how to change a flat' demo for my coworkers...

drove today though. I might be scoring some free retired keg shells to convert into components of my brewery. Need the truck for that!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm planning on gamng the system and hitting three breakfast stations on my Wednesday commute.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I'm planning on gamng the system and hitting three breakfast stations on my Wednesday commute.


LOL...I work at home so I might need to take a side trip to the breakfast stations.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> LOL...I work at home so I might need to take a side trip to the breakfast stations.


Bike past the tea house. They had the best eggs.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I'm planning on gamng the system and hitting three breakfast stations on my Wednesday commute.


If you really try, you can probably hit 20 or more. Take a backpack.


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, biking to work is kind of a way of life here in Aspen where I am based...totally downhill ride of 4.5 miles from Castle Creek where I live to town. Actually, there's one little roller.

Rough life, but somone's gotta do it...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

John Nelson said:


> If you really try, you can probably hit 20 or more. Take a backpack.


I doubt it. I live in Windsor (1) and ride to Greeley (2).


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

fleck said:


> drove today though. I might be scoring some free retired keg shells to convert into components of my brewery. Need the truck for that!


So when is the official RBR ride follows by an evaluation of your brew skillz?  :thumbsup:


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Scratch that...Emergency trip to Denver for a client, looks like I'm commuting to work in Denver afterall on Wednesday.

Today I am going to ride from Aspen over Independence Pass, through Leadville, and down into Copper today, where my girlfriend will pick me up on the way to Denver...Anyone do this before? I rode the pass countless times prior to opening to vehicular traffic this season, but not once since it opened to the public, I'm hoping it isn't too crazy with all the tourist/gawkers up there...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Campbelllevy said:


> Scratch that...Emergency trip to Denver for a client, looks like I'm commuting to work in Denver afterall on Wednesday.
> 
> Today I am going to ride from Aspen over Independence Pass, through Leadville, and down into Copper today, where my girlfriend will pick me up on the way to Denver...Anyone do this before? I rode the pass countless times prior to opening to vehicular traffic this season, but not once since it opened to the public, I'm hoping it isn't too crazy with all the tourist/gawkers up there...


I rode that on Ride the Rockies last year. A great climb, but tough.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Campbelllevy said:


> Scratch that...Emergency trip to Denver for a client, looks like I'm commuting to work in Denver afterall on Wednesday.
> 
> Today I am going to ride from Aspen over Independence Pass, through Leadville, and down into Copper today, where my girlfriend will pick me up on the way to Denver...Anyone do this before? I rode the pass countless times prior to opening to vehicular traffic this season, but not once since it opened to the public, I'm hoping it isn't too crazy with all the tourist/gawkers up there...


hit independance early if you can. Traffic is a lot better!


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm hoping to be on it by 1:00 this afternoon...last time I was able to ride to the ghost town in 46:00 minutes, so it shouldn't take too much longer past that.


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to include that I only really worry about traffic going up the pass


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

I ride from Boulder to Louisville, so only a few Breakfast stations on this side of the hill. 

Seen more people biking in Boulder to work since gas has hit $4 a gallon. Need it to go to $5 or $6 to see a difference out of Boulder. My company still only has about 5 cyclist out of 300+ employees. (But we have plenty of smokers out enjoying fresh air.)


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

SlowBikeRacer said:


> I ride from Boulder to Louisville, so only a few Breakfast stations on this side of the hill.


Aren't you doing it backwards?


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

I guess I have the shortest daily bicycle commute; 1/2 mile!


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

came across a small handful of riders on my normal route today. Good to see others taking to the road, bummer they tend to be a 1 hit wonder. 

Got me a little free grubing at the confluence REI and again at the Gates station. Got to head out to my jobsite in Glendale and if i go early enough i'll hit some more


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

I rode in early today (5:30) to help set up things for BTWD at work today. I saw a couple other people riding in, but none of the Boulder stations were up yet.

It looks like we are getting pretty good participation here, which is nice even if they are one day a year riders.

I should see a lot more people on the ride home.

Paul


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

They were just setting up the orange juice at REI when I went by. Stopped and took a few pics, but didn't grab anything.

From Broomfield to Downtown I only saw one other person on a bike, but I was riding early. Lot's more when I got to downtown and the Cherry Creek bike path.

Nice that the street department laid down new chip seal with extra tar on Happy Canyon in the last few days.  They only did the southbound lane, so going home should be less stickey.:mad2: 

Eating my free breakfast at work. Sausage omlett with cheese and hash browns with a Sobe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

A lot more riders than normal in Greeley today.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> A lot more riders than normal in Greeley today.


I'm still at home as usual, but I'm planning to pick up my youngest kid from his camp today on the cruiser tandem. Did that yesterday also...he loves it.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pablo said:


> A lot more riders than normal in Greeley today.


There were a lot more bikes at the bike rack this morning. Actually I had to go find a spare cube and put my bike in there. The locker room was full also.

A friend called and was driving into work and said traffic was a lot lighter today. He's a consultant and can't qutie get away with a 33 mile ride and showing up all sweaty.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

OK, I counted. 54 other riders from Arvada to North Denver. Last year was around 40. Not too bad, no bike jams along the MUT's.

Did get a report of a band of Senior Citizens doing a take the lane on Wadsworth at 6mph, taking the whole right lane. he was mad, good for them.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> There were a lot more bikes at the bike rack this morning. Actually I had to go find a spare cube and put my bike in there. The locker room was full also.
> 
> A friend called and was driving into work and said traffic was a lot lighter today. He's a consultant and can't qutie get away with a 33 mile ride and showing up all sweaty.


upper 90s today and tomorrow...the AC finally got turned on.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Heavy, heavy traffic on the Platte trail this morning. I bypassed all of the stations to keep from getting behind even more riders. Definitely more people this year.

One yahoo passed me while I was warming up and then I passed him. He then decided that he needed to play leapfrog on the busiest trail day of the year. Eventually, he decided to just draft off of me. Smart move.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Heavy, heavy traffic on the Platte trail this morning. I bypassed all of the stations to keep from getting behind even more riders. Definitely more people this year.
> 
> One yahoo passed me while I was warming up and then I passed him. He then decided that he needed to play leapfrog on the busiest trail day of the year. Eventually, he decided to just draft off of me. Smart move.


I slowed at he 9News station on Cherry Creek where everyone was trying to figure out who to cross in front of. As soon as it cleared a guy riding a fixie and wearing tight white jeans  just had to pass me.  Of course he holds the pace for about 100 yards and then slows. I pass him and he picks up the pace for while and then disappeared off the back somewhere along the way.

9 news was giving out some kind of bags. Didn't stop to see what was in them. I didn't want to carry anything for the next 15 miles even if it was for free.

BTW, what's the deal with bagels and coffee for the stations. I can choke down a bagel, but hot coffee. Yea I want to have to pizz for the next hour - thanks... Guess it makes more sense if you are just doing a 2 or 3 mile ride.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Lots of egos out there this morning. I had another guy take a long shortcut (on a path with a sign saying no bikes) to get in front of me only to slow down to a pace nowhere near what I was holding before he got ahead of me. I used him to block all of the other people drafting me.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Lots of egos out there this morning. I had another guy take a long shortcut (on a path with a sign saying no bikes) to get in front of me only to slow down to a pace nowhere near what I was holding before he got ahead of me. I used him to block all of the other people drafting me.


I'm luck and used streets for most of my ride. Only did the bike path from REI to Cherry Creek Mall. Then it was back to riding by myself. :thumbsup: Much safer only having to deal with the cars.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> As soon as it cleared a guy riding a fixie and *wearing tight white jeans*  just had to pass me.  Of course he holds the pace for about 100 yards and then slows. I pass him and he picks up the pace for while and then disappeared off the back somewhere along the way.


The new spandex.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> The new spandex.


I bet he was hauling a 12er of PBR.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I bet he was hauling a 12er of PBR.


He was riding a track bike, so he prooably is only used to short, anaerobic efforts.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I bet he was hauling a 12er of PBR.


He was sporting a messenger bag. He had the thing cinched up so tight it was almost riding on his head.  

The bike was an older road frame converted with a flip flop hub. Probaby a pretty nice ride

Style points of the day have to go to the guy near Cherry Creek High. Old road bike (which was nice really) with fenders. White tennis shoes, black mid calf socks, pasty white legs, I think he had on some dress type shorts and a t-shirt. Helmet that looked about 15 years old. One of the old mushroom head one's. He was also sporting the orange flag on a 6 foot whip, like the one's that come with the burley trailers. Stylin :thumbsup: I think his name was Fred.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Chain said:


> Stylin :thumbsup: I think his name was Chain.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Fixed it for ya.


Nice. Thanks. I'm feeling the ChainLove now


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Chain said:


> Nice. Thanks. I'm feeling the ChainLove now


Ahhh, c'mon. We've met in the real world and that gives me the right to give you a hard time.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Ahhh, c'mon. We've met in the real world and that gives me the right to give you a hard time.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  I'm good with that. I was sporting my new flying pig socks this morning so I probably deserve it.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Chain said:


> I'm luck and used streets for most of my ride. Only did the bike path from REI to Cherry Creek Mall. Then it was back to riding by myself. :thumbsup: Much safer only having to deal with the cars.





fleck said:


> yup, wed is amature day!


I think fleck nailed it. I'm glad I rode in at 5:30 this morning. Ride home should be fun.

Paul


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

paul2432 said:


> I think fleck nailed it. I'm glad I rode in at 5:30 this morning. Ride home should be fun.
> 
> Paul


95 degrees this afternoon. Several here have said they will take light rail back home or at least part of the way. That should make for jamm packed trains. Last year several had their spouses come get them. Guess they don't get the point.

Early was definitely nice. I left about 5:15 or so. I think I got a good pic of the sun coming up and a couple of downtown from a distance. We'll have to see when I download them. The LCD on the camera is junk.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

As cool as I think that bike to work day is, and as much as I really like seeing so many people on their bikes, it's pretty much the scariest day of the year.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I left work about 10 minutes early yesterday and the trail was pretty quiet. Either I got the jump on a lot of people (left just before 3:30pm) or a lot of people were finding another way back home.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> I left work about 10 minutes early yesterday and the trail was pretty quiet. Either I got the jump on a lot of people (left just before 3:30pm) or a lot of people were finding another way back home.


I left work about an hour early. My boss thought riding 34 miles home would take a while  . Actually I ended up checking out a new route for me and it worked quite well. There were a few bikes on the CC path, but not many. Most of those were proudly wearing their skunk dog t-shirts.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> I left work about an hour early. My boss thought riding 34 miles home would take a while  . Actually I ended up checking out a new route for me and it worked quite well. There were a few bikes on the CC path, but not many. Most of those were proudly wearing their skunk dog t-shirts.


I had to go to Arvada for one of my kids dr. appt and on the way back I saw a number of very fat people riding what appeared to be new cruiser bikes along Wadsworth.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I had to go to Arvada for one of my kids dr. appt and on the way back I saw a number of very fat people riding what appeared to be new cruiser bikes along Wadsworth.


I did see a few portly folks yesterday also. One was a couple winding their way down the bike lane near Cherry Creek HS. It was good to see them out riding. They looked like they were the type that would ride around the block a few times a year and that's about it. Hopefully they will continue commuting.

Fat folks on bikes make me smile. Hey at least they are out there doing something and not on the couch eating bon-bons. :thumbsup:


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm at my office downtown by 630 so i didn't see a heck of a lot of people yesterday. A good dozen vs. 2 or 3 until i hit REI.

had a site meeting in Glendale so took the path up that way. Not too bad at lunch, often full of runners on lunch break. But the way home :eek6: bikes everywhere. It was about 520 when i left Glendale and it was crazy. Of course me being in a rush to get back didn't help. by the cherry creek golf course passing just wasn't going to happen. Too crowded in both directions. 

I'm sure i ticked off a few guys when i shot by but TS. 
I really wish it were this crowded but the one day wonders are back home.
didn't see anyone on my comute in today. Doubt there will be any bump in it on the way home...


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

I stopped by the farmer's market in Boulder last night. The Boulder Creek Path was jammed (especially west of Folsom). Ride home to Longmont around 7pm wasn't crowded at all (tough head wind though).

This morning I road in around 7:15 and only saw two other people. I guess everything is back to normal.

Paul


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Here are my pics....
Leaving from home. The sun wasn't quite up yet. 
It was light enough to ride without a light, but not for pics from a cheap P&S
View attachment 130432


Down By the baseball fields in town
View attachment 130433


Too much flash
View attachment 130434


Sporting the pink pigs
View attachment 130435


Dead end heading into a park in Westminster
View attachment 130436


Sunrise #1 With hills, you can get more than one sunrise in a day
View attachment 130437


Right turn onto Lowell at 104th
View attachment 130438


One of many hills to come
View attachment 130439


Black foxes, early in the morning in park .
Crappy camera and I didn't want to stop and scare them off.
View attachment 130440


Sunrise #2
View attachment 130441


An old school at the top of the hill.
View attachment 130442


It's a steep side on the south with a stoplight at the bottom. No flying through that intersection
View attachment 130443


Downtown is half way to the office
View attachment 130444


Backup bike for the ride? It would have made a nice fixie
View attachment 130445


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

More..

An old school on Lowell.
View attachment 130446


Almost Downtown
View attachment 130447


REI - aid station
View attachment 130448


REI 2 - they are still setting up. No swag
View attachment 130449


REI from the bridge
View attachment 130450


Cherry Creek bike path... let the battle begin
View attachment 130451


New condo construction. This wasn't here 15 years ago
View attachment 130452


The path....
View attachment 130453


9 news stop.... I didn't
View attachment 130454


Cherry Creek path at the mall
View attachment 130455


Onto Steele Street
View attachment 130456


Lots of tear downs happening. A new McMansion...
View attachment 130457


This one down the street needs a crane
View attachment 130458


Catholic Seminary
View attachment 130459


Now I'm to my normal 1/2 drive 1/2 ride commute route
View attachment 130460


Hubshot
View attachment 130461


View attachment 130462


In the Tech Center 
View attachment 130463


View attachment 130464


Other commuters
View attachment 130465


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Some folks didn't get the memo.
View attachment 130466


Bike Lane
View attachment 130467


Cherry Creek Res
View attachment 130468


Noice Shorts Dude!
View attachment 130469

View attachment 130470


Arriving at work... no pics inside
View attachment 130471


The end..
View attachment 130472


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice photos Chain. I was a little worn out this morning so I did the bike-bus-bike thing. Need to rest up for the MS150 starting tomorrow.

Paul


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Great pics. I love that old school building in Westminster.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> Arriving at work... no pics inside
> View attachment 130471


<img src=http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=130471&d=1214537063>
Is that an office building or a prison?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Great pics. I love that old school building in Westminster.


Thanks. I actually took a lot more, but with an old P&S camera. I'm not used to the shutter delay anymore, so I had a lot of shots of the ground  It would be nice to have a P&S without a shutter delay for ride pics.

How many breakfast stations did you pillage on the way to work?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> Thanks. I actually took a lot more, but with an old P&S camera. I'm not used to the shutter delay anymore, so I had a lot of shots of the ground  It would be nice to have a P&S without a shutter delay for ride pics.
> 
> How many breakfast stations did you pillage on the way to work?


Yeah...that's the thing that sucks most about cheap P&S cameras. Plus they are nearly worthless in low light. I really need to get a DSLR one of these days. My Canon S2Is isn't bad though.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Is that an office building or a prison?


Very, very close. I think the prisoners have a better cafeteria and they don't have to pay for their meals. 

We all have cards and badges that are needed to get in the building. It's pseudo security one step down from the TSA.  Actually I shouldn't complain. It's a nice office in a nice area and there are lots of options for lunch within a mile. We have about 600 people in the office and it's kept clean and heated (summer and winter!)

Right now there is a big push for people to work virtually so they don't have to go buy or lease another building. I'm trying to get my technology lined up to take advantage of that. Once I get that lined up, then I will hopefully only do the commute once every week or so.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> How many breakfast stations did you pillage on the way to work?


I hit two in Greeley, but had my fill of bagels and rolled past two others. There's only so many untoasted bagels I can cow down while riding.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Yeah...that's the thing that sucks most about cheap P&S cameras. Plus they are nearly worthless in low light. I really need to get a DSLR one of these days. My Canon S2Is isn't bad though.


I was going to swipe my daughters Panasonic she got from santa, but she was going on a field trip to the zoo and wanted to take it. She only ended up taking 2 pics, but got a nice one of the lyons.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> Right now there is a big push for people to work virtually so they don't have to go buy or lease another building. I'm trying to get my technology lined up to take advantage of that. Once I get that lined up, then I will hopefully only do the commute once every week or so.


I love telecommuting. Don't miss those cow-irkers at all. I'm supposed to me moving my cube again to some shared "telecommuting" cube. Personally I could care less if they just eliminated my cube altogether. I really would miss working from home if I had to go into an office every day.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> I was going to swipe my daughters Panasonic she got from santa, but she was going on a field trip to the zoo and wanted to take it. She only ended up taking 2 pics, but got a nice one of the lyons.:thumbsup:


When my youngest was 2-3 years old we drove through Lyons on the way to camping and he was frigtened that there were actually Lions there.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I love telecommuting. Don't miss those cow-irkers at all. I'm supposed to me moving my cube again to some shared "telecommuting" cube. Personally I could care less if they just eliminated my cube altogether. I really would miss working from home if I had to go into an office every day.


I'm really looking forward to it. As soon as I get it lined up, I'm taking everything from my desk - including the docking stations and monitors for my laptops. I like working with 2 screens and a real keyboard. I bet the IT folks throw a fit when they figure that one out, but since I'll be working more from home than the office, I might as well have what I need at home. :thumbsup: 

My co-irkers are getting worse. The old lady on the next aisle over is getting more deaf and louder by the day. She's going to get fired but the paperwork is moving slow. Of course after she is escorted out the others will need to talk about it for a few weeks.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> When my youngest was 2-3 years old we drove through Lyons on the way to camping and he was frigtened that there were actually Lions there.


My daughter was scared of something similar the other day. Now I can't remember what it was. I hate getting old.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> I'm really looking forward to it. As soon as I get it lined up, I'm taking everything from my desk - including the docking stations and monitors for my laptops. I like working with 2 screens and a real keyboard. I bet the IT folks throw a fit when they figure that one out, but since I'll be working more from home than the office, I might as well have what I need at home. :thumbsup:
> 
> My co-irkers are getting worse. The old lady on the next aisle over is getting more deaf and louder by the day. She's going to get fired but the paperwork is moving slow. Of course after she is escorted out the others will need to talk about it for a few weeks.


I bought a 21" widescreen for the house...intended to use it downstairs with our home computer, but it never got further than my upstairs office once I plugged it into the laptop--2 screens are great. I've also gotten used to typing on the laptop--a real keyboard feels weird now.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I bought a 21" widescreen for the house...intended to use it downstairs with our home computer, but it never got further than my upstairs office once I plugged it into the laptop--2 screens are great. I've also gotten used to typing on the laptop--a real keyboard feels weird now.


I do lots of numbers, so the 10key on the keyboard is a must.

I figure I'll have some technology fun money to spend once I start the telecomute. Figure it's worth about $3500 a year in my pocket.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Chain said:


> How many breakfast stations did you pillage on the way to work?


I hit eleven, eating something at every stop (isn't this "Get Fat On Your Way To Work Day"?). It's a real challenge getting in 25 miles in addition to the 11 breakfast stations in the operating hours between 7 and 9. If they would just run these stations all day, I could hit a hundred of them.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

John Nelson said:


> I hit eleven, eating something at every stop (isn't this "Get Fat On Your Way To Work Day"?). It's a real challenge getting in 25 miles in addition to the 11 breakfast stations in the operating hours between 7 and 9. If they would just run these stations all day, I could hit a hundred of them.


Did you carry a backpack for the extras?

My wife was saying she wished the stops were open in the afternoon with some nice cool smoothies or sports drink. She would enjoy that a lot better and be willing to hang out rather than grab a bagel and coffee and race off to work.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a friend that uses a backpack. For me, I just start with empty jersey pockets and end up with full ones. I got six of those red blinky lights, a bell, a dozen or so pens, two pants-leg straps, and a lot of energy bars. The fruit parfaits and compotes, breakfast burritos, pancakes, omelets, etc. don't pack well so you just have to eat them. I had to pass up two free chair massages as it would have caused too much delay. Each year I scout out a few new breakfast stations and also hit my favorites from the year before.


----------



## ahaid (Apr 2, 2007)

I hit a great breakfast station at the Interlocken East Lake park in Broomfield. Got a coupon for Noodles. Passed by all the others. I loaned the road bike to my brother because I'm trying to convince him to get one so I did BTW day on my MTB. I was glad to have the road bike back for yesterday and today's commute. There were a lot of people out but I didn't meet anyone I didn't like riding in from Erie.


----------

